# Farewell



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Would just like too say my goodbyes too the forum.I have met some great people and had a laugh
Too all fellow members and friends on here farewell 
And anything bought in the sales section,will be sent in the morning and don't worry (the items are new )
Farewell 
Ads


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Best wishes Ads. 

Dare I ask, why leaving the forum?


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Sorry to hear you are leaving Al. I have enjoyed your contribution to the forum and picked up some detailing goodies from yourself in the past. Hope all is well and all the best mate.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Best wishes mate. Hope all is well with you saw your sales threads etc. and did think you were clearing a lot of gear.

Take care :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear this news Alex hope all is well
Where am I going to buy all my detailing stuff now !!
Take care and look after yourself
Dave


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear ur leaving Alex and hope all is well. Best wishes mate :thumb:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Sorry your leaving buddy. Hope your not giving up cleaning/detailing your car. 
Hope all is ok in life with you. And best of luck with the future. Shame your leaving as you have always been helpful and knowledgable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Fearwell Alex:wave: you've been a fantastic asset to this forum and whatever you do in the future we all wish you the best:thumb: take care bud


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear your leaving mate. Hope it was nothing I said.  All the best for whatever you do next.

Where am I going to get good stuff from now?:wave:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Why the goodbyes mate? you will be a big loss to the forum. 


Gonz.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're going to be missed alex but you know the door is always open for you should you wish to return to DW. best of luck moving forward.


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

I haven’t been on here very long but I know that you are a big part of the DW family.
Take care mate and good luck to you.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

All the best for the the future, I wish you well!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

All the best :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

One of the really good guys,


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Farewell to a top guy.

Hopefully you're leaving on good terms with the forum and it's members Alex.


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

All the best buddy deffo gonna be a miss!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Best wishes


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

All the best Bro


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

All the best mate


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

All the best


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

All the best Alex :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

.SJ.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

All the best alex enjoyed your posts


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Good bye and good luck. 

We'll miss you.

Peter


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Good luck for the future mate, Its a shame you feel you have to leave the forum, I've taken a bit of a break from posting (still read a lot) this year for health reasons but I always come back when I want to find information so there's no way I'd leave unless there was a reason nobody is aware of?


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Would just like too say my goodbyes too the forum.I have met some great people and had a laugh
> Too all fellow members and friends on here farewell
> And anything bought in the sales section,will be sent in the morning and don't worry (the items are new )
> Farewell
> Ads


Take care fella. All the best and you know where we all are.

Richard (Welshie)


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Good luck Al i hope all is well with you buddy im going to miss all your bad advice that made me spend lot's of money :lol: Take care bud :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

After a few months of heavy depression and stress.i have decided to come back.Reading Wilco posts on his situation,made me look at life with a different perspective and I hope he is on the mend
So hi all again 
Al


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome back mate. Hope the break has done you some good and things have taken a bit of a turn for the better :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Hope your ok Al nice to see you back again buddy :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Welcome back mate. Hope the break has done you some good and things have taken a bit of a turn for the better :thumb:


 Thanks I was at a very low point.Actually googling suicide.But a rush to the Gp stopped that and im on the mend.Thankyou


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Glad your feeling better bro:thumb:You don't want the products I purchased from you back?because you can't have them.SJ.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Farewell to a top guy.
> 
> Hopefully you're leaving on good terms with the forum and it's members Alex.


Welcome back to a top guy.

Glad to hear that you're on the mend fella.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Glad your back bud:thumb:

Seek as much help as you can believe me it helps a hell of a lot, I see someone every week for my PTSD:thumb:


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Welcome back chief!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Thanks I was at a very low point.Actually googling suicide.But a rush to the Gp stopped that and im on the mend.Thankyou


Glad you're on the mend. Sounds a difficult time that you've went through hopefully you're coming out the other side and we're all glad you sought help.

As a man we all like to think we're infallible and don't like to talk about things but the best thing we all can do is accept that we're not invincible and that everyone has their moments and the best thing we can do is to talk about it and seek help.

I wish you all the best I'm glad you're back and hopefully the forum and everyone on here will help you moving onwards and upwards :thumb:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> After a few months of heavy depression and stress.i have decided to come back.Reading Wilco posts on his situation,made me look at life with a different perspective and I hope he is on the mend
> So hi all again
> Al


Glad to hear you are heading in the right direction, and hopefully find some positivity being back in the DW fold.

I know all too well from my partners depression periods that it often seems like a good idea at the time to shut off the outside world and stop talking to people, but more often than not for her its the wrong course of action. Easy to say, but I have a small insight into how you probably felt.

Great to see you back, and remember we are all friends here (even those who like the odd contentious post )


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> After a few months of heavy depression and stress.i have decided to come back.Reading Wilco posts on his situation,made me look at life with a different perspective and I hope he is on the mend
> So hi all again
> Al


Good to see you back bud! :thumb:


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

Welcome back 

Good to hear you’re coming out the other side of a difficult time.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice to see you posting again 

Welcome back and if you need anyone to vent to about anything for an unbiased opinion, my DM is always open for you


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

And there was me thinking it was all my fault 
Glad to hear you are feeling better, PM me if you wish to sort out the outstanding matter.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Glad to hear you are back Al, to a Forum where every member thinks a great deal of you and values all the help you have given over the years.
Hope everything goes well, Summer is just around the corner so think positive detailing and there is plenty of space in my PM box if you need to talk.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Good to see you back and on the mend Alex. :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

We missed you, glad you are getting there, :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> After a few months of heavy depression and stress.i have decided to come back.Reading Wilco posts on his situation,made me look at life with a different perspective and I hope he is on the mend
> So hi all again
> Al


Nice one Al :thumb:
Good to see you back on DW


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry if it's a sore nerve Al...how's the V6?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really nice news to see you back here Al, you know you have friends on here.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Glad to see you back buddy


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice to see you back :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Good to see you back and on the other side of what sounds like a real bad time...

:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Collective DW hug Al. Glad to see you're back with us and safe.:thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome back to the Forum, looking forward to some better weather.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Al, good to see you back:thumb:. 

Peter


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

It's good to see you've come back.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Welcome back.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

welcome back alex fair play to you.
regards
todds


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

So much love on here for you mate, keep strong and carry on. Good to have you back mate. 



Gonz.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

welcome back


----------

